# fishing?.......with a slingshot?



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

hey guys,

just the other day i was reading about arrow fishing turns out it is rather effective and thought why not do this with a slingshot from close range a soft fish head should be no match for a 14mm steel ball

the only problem i can see is retrieval soot his is only sutible for still water and steel will probably be better more streamlined for faster water speeds i put it to the slingshot community to test this out since i dont have the water or the fish :question:

thanks ,magpies


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i have taken gar with lead and marbles the come up for air and you have to shoot in the head fishing glasses are a must and i have seen carp that have been with slingshots.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

first check if its legal in your area.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

See if it's legal first. It's illegal in some places. And if it is legal, then yeah, you probably could take out a fish that's close to the surface with a slingshot.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Shooting game fish with anything is illegal everywhere I know of, shooting rough fish like gar or carp is legal but I would rather catch them on a pole and use my catty for fur and feather.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If legal, a sling bow rig would be recommended. This way the fish could be retrieved. This practice is legal here but on rough fish species. Your proposed method will not be effective. This is said from a lifetime of bow fishing experience.


----------

